# Nutriment or natures menu complete raw?



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Which one would you go for?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Well Muttly has been on Nature's Menu Complete Raw for a couple of months, and doing really well on it.

Just had a quick look at Nutriment and am I reading that right?? £1.70 for 500g of 85% raw beef?????


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I feed Nutriment, and my 2 absolutely love it and look really well on it. I looked at Nature's menu, but it doesn't seem to include any offal or Bone (although I think I read somewhere that it does include bone, but why not state on the ingredients?), so the dogs aren't getting a balanced diet. They also put rice in some, which I disagree with. Their meat content, rather than being the recommended 80%, seems to be around 60% (and down to 45% in some packs) and the rest is bulked up with vegetables and/or rice. Given they are charging £3.25 - £3.45 per 1kg, and Nutriment charge £3.20 for 1.4kg, I think that Nutriment is much, much better


----------



## Natural Dogz (Jul 15, 2015)

I started raw with natures menu nuggets.. My dog lost lots of weight and needed almost twice the amount that was recommended for her size.. Her poo was also almost completely undigested veg.. We switched to Nutriment and these problems resolved.. Her poos were normal and got back to her healthy weight and is now fed the amount that is recommended


----------



## petl0v3r (Jul 4, 2013)

Nutriment.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I've found the consensus among raw folk is that nutriment is one of the best completes, natures menu tends to beless popular because of the low meat high veg content, plus some varieties contain rice. I'm currently feeding nutriment and natural instinct, but will be adding more variety over time.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I feed nature menu nuggets i fine them more convenience as I only feed them for one meal a day. And free delivery on orders overs £30 where as Nutriment is £6.50 under 12kg so adds to the price unless you have a local stockist. If you go for natures Menu I can recommend you as a friend and u'll save £10 on your first order over £30


----------



## Thomas George (Nov 9, 2015)

Natures menu i believe are a better company with a better product. As some people have said in the thread they do have a lower meat content in some of their nuggets. This is due to the introduction of carbohydrates into the diet, As people should hopefully know by now on a raw diet is that too much protein can lead to damaged kidneys, This is due to kidneys having to process all the protein for energy. By adding a carbohydrate into the diet it is giving the dog a different form of energy therefore elevating the stress on the kidneys.

Natures menu only use Par boiled brown rice which is easily digestible and also very good for them.

They do include bone and offal within their products and it is labelled on their website also if you look clearly enough


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Thomas George said:


> Natures menu i believe are a better company with a better product. As some people have said in the thread they do have a lower meat content in some of their nuggets. *This is due to the introduction of carbohydrates into the diet, As people should hopefully know by now on a raw diet is that too much protein can lead to damaged kidneys, This is due to kidneys having to process all the protein for energy. By adding a carbohydrate into the diet it is giving the dog a different form of energy therefore elevating the stress on the kidneys.*
> 
> Natures menu only use Par boiled brown rice which is easily digestible and also very good for them.
> 
> They do include bone and offal within their products and it is labelled on their website also if you look clearly enough


Is this true? Could you link me to your source please?

I need to re-order Muttly some food and I usually have a look around to see what else is available. 
He's currently on *Nature Diet* as it's a bit higher meat content than* Nature's Menu* and more convenient as it's not frozen.

Is the Nutriment frozen?
e.g this one http://www.nutriment.co/beef-formula-adult/


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Nutriment 

I've found a stockist just 5 minutes from my house.. so Bear my cat is now back to being full raw and Io and Bigby are fed Raw somedays and kibble the other days


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thomas George said:


> As people should hopefully know by now on a raw diet is that too much protein can lead to damaged kidneys, This is due to kidneys having to process all the protein for energy. By adding a carbohydrate into the diet it is giving the dog a different form of energy therefore elevating the stress on the kidneys.


 Protein is damaging the kidneys, really? Where did you get that information from?
You then go on to contradict your self by stating that the addition of carbohydate elevates kidney stress.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Thomas George said:


> Natures menu i believe are a better company with a better product. As some people have said in the thread they do have a lower meat content in some of their nuggets. This is due to the introduction of carbohydrates into the diet, As people should hopefully know by now on a raw diet is that too much protein can lead to damaged kidneys, This is due to kidneys having to process all the protein for energy. By adding a carbohydrate into the diet it is giving the dog a different form of energy therefore elevating the stress on the kidneys.
> 
> Natures menu only use Par boiled brown rice which is easily digestible and also very good for them.
> 
> They do include bone and offal within their products and it is labelled on their website also if you look clearly enough


I'd be interested to see where you get your information from.

As far a I know, there is no minimum requirement for carbs in a dog's diet and there is not too much protein in the other companies' packs, the dogs get all their energy requirements from the balanced mix of meat, bone and offal. As far as brown rice goes, the jury seems to be out on the matter of whether dogs can digest it or not. Personally, I prefer the food I give my dogs not to be bulked up by cheap substitutes.

Pre-made packs should also include the requisite amount of bone


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Is this true? Could you link me to your source please?
> 
> I need to re-order Muttly some food and I usually have a look around to see what else is available.
> He's currently on *Nature Diet* as it's a bit higher meat content than* Nature's Menu* and more convenient as it's not frozen.
> ...


I use Nutriment and it is all frozen. As there are no preservatives in the product, as soon as you defrost, it behaves like any other meat and will start to go off.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Nutriment
> 
> I've found a stockist just 5 minutes from my house.. so Bear my cat is now back to being full raw and Io and Bigby are fed Raw somedays and kibble the other days


You're so lucky! I have to get a delivery every 3 weeks and my whole kitchen has pretty much been given over to all their food. If only I could just pop around the corner once a week, that would be bliss (and I would feel like I had a slightly better function in the kitchen over "chief dog food fixer" )


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> You're so lucky! I have to get a delivery every 3 weeks and my whole kitchen has pretty much been given over to all their food. If only I could just pop around the corner once a week, that would be bliss (and I would feel like I had a slightly better function in the kitchen over "chief dog food fixer" )


Its so handy as I don't have space for another freezer, so can't buy it in bulk to store much.
So I go there every Saturday, buy two packs of Nutriment for the cat.. and 3 packs of dog nutriment, plus 4 packs of ribs. So two days a week the dogs are completely raw and the rest they're on kibble.
Glad I don't have to pay the delivery cost either


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Its so handy as I don't have space for another freezer, so can't buy it in bulk to store much.
> So I go there every Saturday, buy two packs of Nutriment for the cat.. and 3 packs of dog nutriment, plus 4 packs of ribs. So two days a week the dogs are completely raw and the rest they're on kibble.
> Glad I don't have to pay the delivery cost either


Mine are on 1.9kgs a day, so thankfully I don't have to pay delivery on the amount that I buy


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Nutriment
> 
> I've found a stockist just 5 minutes from my house.. so Bear my cat is now back to being full raw and Io and Bigby are fed Raw somedays and kibble the other days


There is one 5 mins from where I used to live in Downham Market, where I didn't wanna move from :Shifty Dammit!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> There is one 5 mins from where I used to live in Downham Market, where I didn't wanna move from :Shifty Dammit!


Annoying  Where abouts are you now? The one I use is in Peterborough.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Annoying  Where abouts are you now? The one I use is in Peterborough.


Bloody King's Lynn. Seriously it has nothing. Rubbish. I know Downham has nothi

Thing is the Nutriment would of been great because I was going to lower Muttly's food portion, so could feed 160g, so one 500g tray would be 3 days! He seems to be putting on weight on the Nature Diet 195g per day.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Bloody King's Lynn. Seriously it has nothing. Rubbish. I know Downham has nothi
> 
> Thing is the Nutriment would of been great because I was going to lower Muttly's food portion, so could feed 160g, so one 500g tray would be 3 days! He seems to be putting on weight on the Nature Diet 195g per day.


Thats ashame, though Downham Market is only about 10 or so miles isn't it from Kings Lynn? So not tooo much of a trek to pick up some Nutriment ? Well I mean I drive 50 miles a day to work and back so a journey like that wouldn't bother me  Haha

I do like Nutriment  Io gets about 500g a day if she has it and Bigby 550g ... the cat gets 110g haha.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Thats ashame, though Downham Market is only about 10 or so miles isn't it from Kings Lynn? So not tooo much of a trek to pick up some Nutriment ? Well I mean I drive 50 miles a day to work and back so a journey like that wouldn't bother me  Haha
> 
> I do like Nutriment  Io gets about 500g a day if she has it and Bigby 550g ... the cat gets 110g haha.


16 Miles, (I'm North) so by the time you've paid fuel you may aswell order a bigger amount. Shame, because last year we had a caravan next to Downham!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> 16 Miles, (I'm North) so by the time you've paid fuel you may aswell order a bigger amount. Shame, because last year we had a caravan next to Downham!


Oh! How annoying! You're about 30 miles from me. I'd have offered to bring you some if you were closer.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Oh! How annoying! You're about 30 miles from me. I'd have offered to bring you some if you were closer.


Aww thank you anyway  Yup right at the top of Lynn, annoyingly (but can't complain too much, I'm close to the beach now!)
I've been giving myself a right headache with his food lol and think I will stick to what he's got, but I think I need to reduce the amount. He's put on 1kg since he's been on it!
I give him 195g a day and because he won't eat breakfast or lunch, he has that all at dinner time. Which is why the 500g Nutriment would of been good as I could reduce to 166g and one tray will do 3 meals. One 390g Nature Menu can only do 2 meals really.
Grrr what to do!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Aww thank you anyway  Yup right at the top of Lynn, annoyingly (but can't complain too much, I'm close to the beach now!)
> I've been giving myself a right headache with his food lol and think I will stick to what he's got, but I think I need to reduce the amount. He's put on 1kg since he's been on it!
> I give him 195g a day and because he won't eat breakfast or lunch, he has that all at dinner time. Which is why the 500g Nutriment would of been good as I could reduce to 166g and one tray will do 3 meals. One 390g Nature Menu can only do 2 meals really.
> Grrr what to do!!


Hmm annoying indeed :/ Can you afford to bulk order it / put it all somewhere ?


----------



## Mojosmum (Oct 19, 2015)

I found that Nutriment comes in an ice-cream type container the size of which is quite big if you only have a small dog, it's like four days worth which by day four is not smelling too great in the fridge. I tried hacking frozen blocks into four... not the safest solution
I personally don't feed cereals So for me the choice is clear. However Mojo decided he didn't like the sloppy texture and refused to eat either:Arghh

Mojo also seems to have a genuine issue with some veg.. he likes pumpkin but it comes up the same way in went down within 5 min of eating it??
so how your dog responds to veg may also sway your choice


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Hmm annoying indeed :/ Can you afford to bulk order it / put it all somewhere ?


Well we are looking for a big freezer for the garage, so until we get that, then nope. Especially with Xmas coming


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Mojosmum said:


> I found that Nutriment comes in an ice-cream type container the size of which is quite big if you only have a small dog, it's like four days worth which by day four is not smelling too great in the fridge. I tried hacking frozen blocks into four... not the safest solution
> I personally don't feed cereals So for me the choice is clear. However Mojo decided he didn't like the sloppy texture and refused to eat either:Arghh
> 
> Mojo also seems to have a genuine issue with some veg.. he likes pumpkin but it comes up the same way in went down within 5 min of eating it??
> so how your dog responds to veg may also sway your choice


I thought about hacking the 1.4kg sausage ones into 8, but not sure that's a good idea...or even possible?
He's never had pumpkin, I did notice that and wonder if he even likes it. There are some veggies he doesn't eat, but most he does like.

I do sometimes think whether to stick to what I know he loves, but there are hardly any flavours of Nature Diet, so worried he will get bored in the end.. I wanted to get the 'starter pack' of Nutriment.

Let me think, I fit about 30 x 400g blocks of the old Raw in one drawer in the freezer. So may get 20 x 500g tubs in. So could get 2 lots, that's 2 months supply.
(sorry, thinking aloud)


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Well we are looking for a big freezer for the garage, so until we get that, then nope. Especially with Xmas coming


Thats ashame  Downham Market really is your only nearest place :/ As I say, shame I'm not nearer as I'd bring you some.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> I thought about hacking the 1.4kg sausage ones into 8, but not sure that's a good idea...or even possible?


I tried and failed miserably. Although I didn't take it into the garden and attack it with an axe, so some may say I gave up too early...


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> I tried and failed miserably. Although I didn't take it into the garden and attack it with an axe, so some may say I gave up too early...


:Hilarious Ok, ill scrap that idea!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Is the higher the meat, the longer to digest?


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Is the higher the meat, the longer to digest?


Not sure, but check this out. It basically says that raw digests really slowly and bone is the slowest http://therawfeedingcommunity.com/2015/01/08/digest-this-kibble-may-actually-digest-faster-than-raw/


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I buy 1 xkg tubs of Natural Instinct for Heidi. She's 8.5kg and they last her 7 days. I leave it out of the freezer for about an hour. Just soft enough to cut but not thawed and cut it into 7 slices. 
My cats have NI. 100g each a day. Cat comes in 500g tubs. I divide them into 5 the same way.
I should imagine the Nutriment chubbs would divide in the same way.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Muttly said:


> I thought about hacking the 1.4kg sausage ones into 8, but not sure that's a good idea...or even possible?


Why don't you let it defrost, portion into freezer bags and then refreeze?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I use both and plan to try the Nutriment chubbs soon, so hopefully will be able to cut them into pieces (or ask hubby to do it!)


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Why don't you let it defrost, portion into freezer bags and then refreeze?


Good idea! Thanks from me too.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Is this true? Could you link me to your source please?
> 
> I need to re-order Muttly some food and I usually have a look around to see what else is available.
> He's currently on *Nature Diet* as it's a bit higher meat content than* Nature's Menu* and more convenient as it's not frozen.
> ...


Yep Nutriment is raw and frozen


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SixStar said:


> Why don't you let it defrost, portion into freezer bags and then refreeze?


I was worried about re-freezing. Because you can't re-freeze human meat.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nutriment here... we order in bulk so receive a 30% discount which helps tremendously!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Muttly said:


> I was worried about re-freezing. Because you can't re-freeze human meat.


You dont have to fully thaw it. I leave a kg of Natural Instinct out of the freezer for an hour just so it softens slightly.
It divides fairly easily but is by no means thawed. They say you can refreeze dog food but I prefer not to if I can help it.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Muttly said:


> I was worried about re-freezing. Because you can't re-freeze human meat.


I had to re-freeze practically a whole freezer full of raw dog food last year when my husband accidentally switched off our outside freezer. It was fine, so letting it defrost a bit and then re-freezing would be Ok, I'd think.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Nicki85 said:


> Nutriment here... we order in bulk so receive a 30% discount which helps tremendously!


Ooh, how much do you order? I order quite a bit, but only get free delivery, never a discount


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Muttly said:


> I was worried about re-freezing. Because you can't re-freeze human meat.


Humans can't eat raw meat though!  Thawing and refreezing as many times as you desire is fine for a dog.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Humans can't eat raw meat though!  Thawing and refreezing as many times as you desire is fine for a dog.


Steak tartare?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SixStar said:


> Humans can't eat raw meat though!  Thawing and refreezing as many times as you desire is fine for a dog.


Good point


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

I tried Nature's Menu when I first started on raw, but Elliot's poos were basically just a load of undigested veggies with lots of sweetcorn. The more I looked into it, the less impressed I was. Tried Nutriment and Natural Instinct and have ended up with Natural Instinct, simply because he prefers it (and it's fortunately slightly cheaper). This is the staple part of his diet and I add RMBs and various other raw bits and pieces....


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

tantrumbean said:


> I tried Nature's Menu when I first started on raw, but Elliot's poos were basically just a load of undigested veggies with lots of sweetcorn. The more I looked into it, the less impressed I was. Tried Nutriment and Natural Instinct and have ended up with Natural Instinct, simply because he prefers it (and it's fortunately slightly cheaper). This is the staple part of his diet and I add RMBs and various other raw bits and pieces....


I agree that there is a lot of veg in the output but Natures Menu told me it was the fibrous shells. Think the "sweetcorn" is the pea shells that you are seeing, that's what I was told anyway. I'm using a bit of Nutriment, Natures Menu and NI at the moment.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

tantrumbean said:


> I tried Nature's Menu when I first started on raw, but Elliot's poos were basically just a load of undigested veggies with lots of sweetcorn. The more I looked into it, the less impressed I was. Tried Nutriment and Natural Instinct and have ended up with Natural Instinct, simply because he prefers it (and it's fortunately slightly cheaper). This is the staple part of his diet and I add RMBs and various other raw bits and pieces....


Yup I found the same thing with Nature's Menu, it also encouraged Muttly to eat his poo! I guess because of the undigested veg.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi couldnt get on with any of the NM complete - blocks, nuggets or Country Hunter. More comes out than goes in and piles of pure veg. Culminating in an upset tummy.
I use their "Just" and "Blended Minces" alongside Natural Instinct and Heidi has a few veg snacks.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I use NM free flow minces then add my own veggies to two (one of mine gets an upset tummy with veggies) and also do my own offal a few times a week (which I have to cook slightly) and they get some sort of bone most days (carcass/ribs/necks). I do get some from Natural Instinct too for variety especially their fish blend and some of their tripe based products which tend to have more body. I found mine didn't like the sloppier minces from NI.


----------

